# R33 GTST Steerigwheel



## manzy47 (Apr 6, 2008)

Anyone selling a standard r33 gts steering wheel?


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Got a R34 GTT one if thats any good to you..?

Complete with airbag.


----------

